# The steroid Tren



## Lesliemichelle (Nov 8, 2021)

Help!
My boyfriend used tren in the past and it ruined our relationship. We’ve been back together now for a year and never both been happier. Until he started using tren again. His mood towards me changed. Blame me for being jealous when I asked a simple question. He’s irritable. Doesn’t know what he wants. He doesn’t speak to me Like he used to. I feel like I lost the love of my life again to this drug. He just doesn’t seem to care about me at all. Why would he do this again to me. We were so happy. The vial is finished and now he’s on EQ. Will he come back to normal? I don’t argue with him I just agree and let him do whatever he wants simply because I know he is I. This and it’s not the real him. I don’t. Wanna cause a fight and us end up breaking up for good even tho I feel like I’m just his roommate and maid right now. This has been going on for little over 3 weeks. Help me. I don’t want to loose him 😭


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Lesliemichelle said:


> Help!
> My boyfriend used tren in the past and it ruined our relationship. We’ve been back together now for a year and never both been happier. Until he started using tren again. His mood towards me changed. Blame me for being jealous when I asked a simple question. He’s irritable. Doesn’t know what he wants. He doesn’t speak to me Like he used to. I feel like I lost the love of my life again to this drug. He just doesn’t seem to care about me at all. Why would he do this again to me. We were so happy. The vial is finished and now he’s on EQ. Will he come back to normal? I don’t argue with him I just agree and let him do whatever he wants simply because I know he is I. This and it’s not the real him. I don’t. Wanna cause a fight and us end up breaking up for good even tho I feel like I’m just his roommate and maid right now. This has been going on for little over 3 weeks. Help me. I don’t want to loose him 😭


Tell him that using steroids is a lazy way to build muscle. 
You can create quite an anabolic response without steroids and pack on a lot of muscle.
Not that I mean for you to actually tell him. I can't predict his response if you do.

Let me give you now a real response.
Anything a mate will do that has bad consequences for the boyfriend/girlfriend or spouse, they won't do if they love you.
He must know that he's taken his aggression out on you when on a steroid. If he loved you, he would not use the steroid because of the consequences. 
I would not continue a relationship with him if he insists on using something that causes you to be at risk to him. There is a sincere chance, as he normalizes his aggression, that he will get physically violent at some point with you. I can't caution you enough on that. There are ex-pro bodybuilders that are now serving life sentences because they killed their spouse or their mate.


----------



## Lesliemichelle (Nov 8, 2021)

he did love me. I was his world literally a month ago. Then he went on this without me knowing I found out a couple days ago when I found the vial in the garbage. He always snapped out of it but it was always too late. I want it to be Different this time. I knkw when he comes off he will be himself again. I just wanna know when this behaviour will stop. He is also working 21 days straight 12 hour shifts. I’d say he stop taking it 2 or 3 days ago


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Tren is known as “Divorce in a bottle”.
And it deserves its reputation.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Lesliemichelle said:


> he did love me. I was his world literally a month ago. Then he went on this without me knowing I found out a couple days ago when I found the vial in the garbage. He always snapped out of it but it was always too late. I want it to be Different this time. I knkw when he comes off he will be himself again. I just wanna know when this behaviour will stop. He is also working 21 days straight 12 hour shifts. I’d say he stop taking it 2 or 3 days ago


I'm not saying that he doesn't have feelings for you, but a person who loves his mate will not take actions that they know will hurt their mate. If I had done tren and I started getting super-aggressive with the wife because of, that would be the last time I ever did tren. 

As long as he thinks steroids is key to his bodybuilding interests, he may not stop. Bodybuilding has a tendency to consume the life of those who do it. 
He has to stop, for your protection.


----------



## Lesliemichelle (Nov 8, 2021)

I know I agree with you 100%. I literally do everything for this man and I still do after all this mental abuse and basically betrayal because he said he’d never ever do this steroid again. He started a new job and I guess he found he wasn’t going to the gym as much as he wanted to. He’s always saying I need a break from life. The littlest things piss me off. When I do everything in my power not to piss him off. I do everything. Literally everything. He used to appreciate me so much. Brag about how perfect and how he has the best girl friend. Now I just feel like nothing. Even if I do everything it’s not good enough. If I mention anything he’ll loose his mind and leave and I don’t want that to happen because I know he will snap out of this. But when do you know ? He’s done now I think. He started EQ and test


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Lesliemichelle said:


> I know I agree with you 100%. I literally do everything for this man and I still do after all this mental abuse and basically betrayal because he said he’d never ever do this steroid again. He started a new job and I guess he found he wasn’t going to the gym as much as he wanted to. He’s always saying I need a break from life. The littlest things piss me off. When I do everything in my power not to piss him off. I do everything. Literally everything. He used to appreciate me so much. Brag about how perfect and how he has the best girl friend. Now I just feel like nothing. Even if I do everything it’s not good enough. If I mention anything he’ll loose his mind and leave and I don’t want that to happen because I know he will snap out of this. But when do you know ? He’s done now I think. He started EQ and test


All I can say is that he's making choices for himself and you have to make a choice for yourself. 
There is no act on God's green earth that you can do to value you, when he is now wrapped up in his interests. 
The fact that he's doing steroids tells me that he's pretty far down his rabbit hole.


----------



## Lesliemichelle (Nov 8, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> All I can say is that he's making choices for himself and you have to make a choice for yourself.
> There is no act on God's green earth that you can do to value you, when he is now wrapped up in his interests.
> The fact that he's doing steroids tells me that he's pretty far down his rabbit hole.


Yes I agree. He’s been doing this for years. Just thought it was different this time. So selfish of him


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Steroid users are often the same as or closely aligned with run of the mill junkies.

He is an addict and needs professional help. You can't make him better. He needs to get help for himself and want it bad enough to follow through.

He isn't ready for real life especially a relationship, until he is really clean and sober for a long time.

You're with an addict. You have to decide if you want to go down the toilet with him because you will go there as he destroys your life with his.

My advice is to encourage him to get help and leave.


----------



## daniilvegas (3 mo ago)

Hi. I don't consider steroids a lazy way to build muscle mass. Some people, like me, just aren't patient enough to do everything with exercise alone. I've resorted to using purerawz.co many times to get rid of fat and build muscle. But it never affected my behavior, attitude towards others, or my partner. I think your boyfriend was just that kind of person from the beginning. Try going to couples therapy if you want to keep this relationship going. But if I were you, I'd talk to him seriously about it for a few hours. You need to honestly share your thoughts and feelings with him. If this person denies that he's being an idiot because of his muscle gaining, then dump him.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lesliemichelle said:


> I know I agree with you 100%. I literally do everything for this man and I still do after all this mental abuse and basically betrayal because he said he’d never ever do this steroid again. He started a new job and I guess he found he wasn’t going to the gym as much as he wanted to. He’s always saying I need a break from life. The littlest things piss me off. When I do everything in my power not to piss him off. I do everything. Literally everything. He used to appreciate me so much. Brag about how perfect and how he has the best girl friend. Now I just feel like nothing. Even if I do everything it’s not good enough. If I mention anything he’ll loose his mind and leave and I don’t want that to happen because I know he will snap out of this. But when do you know ? He’s done now I think. He started EQ and test


Read what you just wrote again. This is your life with this man. If I were you I’d move on. He likes being a bodybuilder more than he likes you.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

You are trying to reason with a drug addict! Will it work? No..... but I bet you keep trying. 

Maybe you need to adjust your "type" away from meat heads that have a confidence glitch and obsession with "how much you bench brah?"

Every roid head has 100 excuses why they do it. Not on that list will be the real reason. Most of the guys I know that have juiced were short..... There is a big difference between being healthy and lying to yourself about being healthy.


----------

